# quick question



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

would a victor conibear 110 trap have enough force to kill a squirrel quickly or would i have to dispatch it myself ? if not what kind of conibear should i go for? thanks


----------



## Bowhunter-turned-trapper? (Jun 12, 2007)

Quite easily as long as the springs are good, just make sure it is legal to set a 110 on land and to trap squirrels where you are from.


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

connecticut you can get them with live or body grippers if there like a nusiance in or around your house some came into my last winter and i dont want em in again


----------



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

my house*


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

they would work excellant for a squirel


----------

